# [Heisec] Trojaner stiehlt virtuelle Währung



## Newsfeed (17 Juni 2011)

Eine Schadsoftware hat es auf die Bitcoin-Währung abgesehen und verschickt von infizierten Windows-PCs die digitale Geldbörse per Mail an Betrüger.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			














Weiterlesen...


----------

